# Flowering bush identification?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/Mammabooh/P1010151.jpg

My neighbor has this growing in her yard and we can't figure out what it is. She got it from a friend in West Virginia a long time ago.

Any ideas?


----------



## caballoviejo (Sep 6, 2004)

*Illicium?*


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

caballoviejo said:


> *Illicium?*


Perhaps. It looks like somewhat similar to several that I saw on-line after you mentioned it, but I didn't see any upclose pictures of red ones. The blooms do smell sort of spicy, though, so that may just be it.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Calycanthus, or Strawberry bush (some folks say the flowers smell like strawberries) They are fragrant and I can see where you might think they smell a bit like strawberries, but not so much that you would call it "Strawberry bush" but I am only familiar with Calycanthus fertilis, apparently there is another one, C. floridus, that smells more like strawberries.
I have never found one in the wild although they are supposed to occur in VA, I have only seen them in gardens.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wildcrofthollow said:


> Calycanthus, or Strawberry bush (some folks say the flowers smell like strawberries) They are fragrant and I can see where you might think they smell a bit like strawberries, but not so much that you would call it "Strawberry bush" but I am only familiar with Calycanthus fertilis, apparently there is another one, C. floridus, that smells more like strawberries.
> I have never found one in the wild although they are supposed to occur in VA, I have only seen them in gardens.


Yep, that's it! Thanks!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have it all over my property the locals call it carolina allspice as the blooms smell spicy.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

we have it here and there. my dad always called it a spice bush.


----------

